# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Which Mandolin Camp is Best?

## HaveMercy

After searching the forums for a bit I haven't found any threads that talk about bluegrass mandolin camps or symposia, and their respective good and bad points. If I've missed such a thread, please point me in the right direction.

I've never attended a music camp before, but I'm thinking I'd like to go to one next summer, so I'm starting to look now. I would love to hear about your experiences, thoughts, and opinions regarding bluegrass camps that you've attended. Here are a few of my current ideas about what selection criteria:

Which camp offers the best cadre of instructors, not necessarily the most famous name(s) in music?Which camp offers the broadest spectrum of mandolin topics to study?Is a general bluegrass camp preferable to a mando specific camp? I play multiple instruments.Which camp offers the most idyllic scenery, pleasant temps, and other sites and attractions that make the experience feel like a vacation?Which camp offers the biggest bang for the buck?Which camp best accommodates non-musical spouses?What should I expected from camp: Take-home materials; new licks; new techniques; tons of stuff to work on mastering; etc?
What other criteria should I add to this list? What should I remove from the list?

I look forward to your thoughts to help me shape my plans.

Cheers, Ken

----------


## RBMB

Kaufman Kamp has an excellent reputation for all instruments.  I attended guitar kamp there a few years ago and really enjoyed it.  I have friends that go every year.

----------


## Phil Vinyard

Kaufman Kamp. Big time. I went for my first year last summer and am counting the days until the next camp. Got to rotate between 6 really good mandolin instructors: all great performers but also extraordinary teachers. Other folks with other instruments, you could jam as much or as little as you wanted. Extremely high quality, well organized. Not unusual to meet people who had been 8-10 years in a row. That should tell you something! Maryville College is a nice place, staff there very accommodating. Has a full program for Kamp Kompanions. And the $800 covers 6 nights in a dorm, all meals, all classes, concerts every night. Best money I ever spent. And gave my mando playing a big boost.  Web site is http://www.acoustic-kamp.com/ Check it out!

----------


## R. Kane

They're all the same in many respects, but you get/absorb/learn more from them as you improve as a player and as a learner. It is absurdly easy to experience information overload, even in the space of a few minutes. For my first few, I would go to nearby/less expensive/one day or weekend-long camps, and not take a spouse. Only after several years of experience would I go a long way, for a longer camp, and by then I would probably have a specific instructor in mind. Many camps have beginner tracks, and they are a great way to learn/relearn the basics, and perhaps more important, learn how you learn. There is nothing worse than being overwhelmed in the wrong workshop, when you cannot grasp anything and you're slowing down the process for everyone else. 

I have attended more than a dozen different mandolin camps since my first, 5 or so years ago, when I was a beginner. I now think its better to start slow and enjoy a lifetime of camps than to aim for the camp of a lifetime right out of the gate. Keep your mind open when you get to a camp, and be prepared to change your plans.  

Don't forget to bring a recorder that you have practiced using in noisy situations (and downloaded and listened carefully to afterward), and extra batteries. Olympus makes some simple voice recorders that work fine.

----------


## HaveMercy

Thanks everyone. Kaufman Kamp gets 2 enthusiastic thumbs up, and it is one that I've been aware of for some time. Glad to hear the endorsements.

For the record I've been playing mandolin for some time as well as dobro, guitar, double bass, and a bit of banjo and fiddle. I play in a local bluegrass band so I don't consider myself a beginner. In fact I would have classified myself as intermediate-advanced, but the more I learn the more I become aware of how little I know and how much there still is to learn. The risk of playing many different instruments is not becoming deeply proficient at any one of them. So, I'm dedicated to immersing in mandolin for the next year. Perhaps the following year will be dobro immersion.

Any other camps I should consider?

----------


## Booie

I have not been to Kaufman Kamp, but have heard the same kind of positive feedback.  As a westerner, you may want to consider the Mandolin Symposium (hopefully it will remain in the west).  I have been to the last six, and I always learn a lot.  I have made many dear friends there, and my playing has improved.  The international flavor, with top mandolinists from Brazil and Europe as well as from the US and Canada, just adds to the sweetness.  If mandolin is what you are diving into, a camp devoted to the mandolin may be just what you're after.  It is nice to be with fellow mando-geeks, who can understand my love of the mandolin.  
Any one of the instructors could have a camp built around just their teaching (and some do)--having so many mando geniuses in one spot at the same time is a wonderful experience.  There is so much more---the jams of course---the talented kids (who you can see get their grammy nominations a year or two later)---the amazing UC Santa Cruz campus.  But above it all is the amazing generosity of Mike Marshall, David Grisman and their mandolin virtuoso buddies from around the globe.  All are willing to talk with you privately, and offer guidance, advice, or just a cup of coffee.  There is a feeling at the symposium that goes way beyond any commercial venture.  Counting the days 'til next year.....

----------


## Phil Goodson

Another great camp to consider would be Augusta Heritage Bluegrass Week in Elkins, West Virginia.

Instead of short bits of time with many great players (like Kaufman Kamp), you spend a total of maybe 18 hours of the week with a single teacher.  This year the choices were Sharon Gilchrist, Herschel Sizemore, or Mike Compton.   18 hours with Compton in 5 days; it was a blast.  And the continuity seemed better to me for the way I learn.

I've been to both Kaufman and to Augusta several times myself.  It's hard to make a wrong choice between those two.  

Best answer:  Go to BOTH!!!  (Yeah, I know.  Hard to do.)

----------


## Mattg

I've done RockyGrass Academy 3 times. It's really hard to get a mandolin spot, not all of the instructors are great but some are fantastic, it's hard to get a guest pass for a spouse, it's not for rank beginners. It's located in the foothills of the Rockies so the setting is really nice. The scene for jamming, making new friends and being immersed in Bluegrass is hard to beat. So some good, some bad on RGA.

----------


## Mike Bromley

River of the West, near Portland Oregon.  I went in 2009 (had to miss 2010).  The setting was wonderful; the instruction was very informative and the jamming was a blast.  I'm sorry I missed the expanded version this year.  Both years featured a roster built around organizer Brian Oberlin and jazz mandolinist Don Stiernberg.  I'll be going as many times as I can get off work to do so.

----------


## Mike Bunting

The Monroe Style mandocamp in Owensboro, Ky., is great if you are interested in learning Monroe style. Directors are  Mike Compton and Richie Brown. Great personable instructors and great jams. They are always searching for new ways to make the camp interesting. Again, it's mainly for devotees of that style, though the info is useful for most styles.

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

Any camp with Don Stiernberg would be a treat.  What a genuinely fun, funny, learned, and gifted player he is.  Although I don't play jazz and cannot read std. notation, I have learned a lot from his classes at Kamp.  Mostly, he is just so fun to be around and to listen to you couldn't go wrong there.

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

I have been to Monroe Camp, Kaufman Kamp (twice), NashCamp & Roanoke Fiddle Fest.  All were good but for different reasons.

Based on your criteria I would recommend Kaufman Kamp (spouse, location, spouse and exposure to numerous styles)

----------


## JonZ

I have never been big on camps myself. I always figured if I put the same time investment into just practicing, I would get the most bang for my buck. Maybe going to a camp is a good way to give yourself permission to play your mandolin all day for several days.

On the other hand, I took my sons, 11 and 12, to Mark O'Connor's String Camp, and I have noticed a lot of improvement in their playing. Being exposed to so many great teachers seems to have opened up their ears, increased their sensitivity, and charged up their motivation. They are choosing to practice about twice as much as before, and experimenting with different techniques. It was also good for them to be in a big group where the "coolest" kids where the best players.

----------


## walt33

JonZ has a good point about a camp getting you "charged up." $700 or $800 spent at a camp would get you less instruction time than putting that much money into private lessons, but there's something about the group dynamic at a camp that will have a huge effect on your enthusiasm. The sessions, being surrounded by dozens of musicians of all ability levels, the new friendships . . . camps are great!

----------


## Marcus CA

> I have not been to Kaufman Kamp, but have heard the same kind of positive feedback.  As a westerner, you may want to consider the Mandolin Symposium (hopefully it will remain in the west).  I have been to the last six, and I always learn a lot... If mandolin is what you are diving into, a camp devoted to the mandolin may be just what you're after.  It is nice to be with fellow mando-geeks, who can understand my love of the mandolin...
> 
> Any one of the instructors could have a camp built around just their teaching (and some do)--having so many mando geniuses in one spot at the same time is a wonderful experience...  There is a feeling at the symposium that goes way beyond any commercial venture.  Counting the days 'til next year.....


I'll second all of the above, although I have only been to the last five.

Although it might seem that the focus is narrow, considering it's all about one instrument family, the MandoSymp gives an incredibly broad musical experience.  You get to hear and take classes from masters of bluegrass, jazz, choro, classical, and beyond.  To get a sense, just check out the many videos of the ensembles that John Baxter has graciously posted on YouTube from the past few years.

----------


## Brent Hutto

I've come late to this thread which I somehow missed when it was active last week. Looking toward my 2011 vacation plans I'd really like to do something music oriented instead of my usual golf vacation. 

Of all the programs listed, the Mandolin Symposium is the one that piques my interest. Partly because I've been to Santa Cruz and the surrounding area once and it was wonderful. But mostly because the others seem wholly or partly bluegrass oriented and that is not where my main interest(s) lie. I like hearing good bluegrass music as much as anyone but as a participatory activity it's just not my thing at all.

For those who've attended the Symposium, what would a typical day hold for a relatively beginner-level mandolin player? I hope by next summer to be a lot more of a player than I am right now but I'm pretty much at the level of playing single-line melodies in or near first position at modest tempos (for instance I play reels at quarter note equal 80-ish bpm, max. speed). So even projecting forward six months I'll be solidly in the beginner track I suspect.

Is it the sort of thing where there one or two-hour sessions that you sign up for throughout the day? Are the sessions a mixture of watching and hands-on types? Just how much time in a typical Symposium day would I spend with a mandolin in my hand, versus listening to lecture/demonstrations versus attending performances?

----------


## Coy Wylie

I have been to several different camps including Kaufman's and enjoyed them all immensely. However, I found Camp Bluegrass at South Plains College in Levelland, TX to be most helpful to my advancement. At CB you stay with the same instructor throughout the week and he/she can build on what you learned in the previous session. The instructors get to spend a lot more time with the students and learn what they need to know in order to improve. I really like this approach. 

Be aware that at any camp, regardless of your level, in a class setting, you will often be held to level of the weakest students. You may find yourself waiting while the instructor goes over material that you already have mastered because others in your group need it. 

Camps are great for the atmosphere, comradery, jams and concerts. I look at them as musical vacations and reunions with old friends. If that's what you are looking for you will be pleased with almost any of these camps. However, if you are looking to seriously grow as a mandolin player through instruction, you may get more bang for your buck hiring a private teacher.

----------


## Caleb

I've been to one camp (not Bluegrass) and enjoyed it a lot.  But I would like to recommend a slightly different approach: go to festivals and jam with people.  I learned quite a bit in the mandolin workshop/camp I attended, but honestly, sitting around with other players at festivals is more of a hands-on education in my experience.  Just being there and trying to keep up will teach you things you'd not learn otherwise.  

Example: I went to an Old-Time festival (I'm not really a grasser) this past spring and found two fellows playing around their campsite; that invited me for a jam.  I sat there for a couple hours and learned more about playing Old-Time mandolin than I ever have.  They really had the old sounds down to a fine art, and I just watched, played a little, and asked questions.  We all took turns playing each others' instruments, and I had a blast.  

I do like the idea of workshops, but I think in the future I'm just going to seek out other players that sound like what I want to sound like, and see if I can jam with them.  Of course, you cannot always do that; but if the occasion presents itself, do it.

----------


## Brent Hutto

I would absolutely jump at the chance to play with anyone, especially anyone who isn't (always) blasting along at a couple hundred notes per minute. Given that the range of mandolin music I enjoy covers a lot of ground you'd think opportunities would come up from time to time. That said, in my neck of the woods there is a challenge finding non-bluegrass events offering such chances.

Whatever kind of festival, workshop, camp, gathering or extravaganza :Whistling:  I do manage to attend, I'd hope to have it at least a little of both ways. Chances to play with like-minded individuals and exposure to some really accomplished teachers or performers, although at my level the latter is as much for inspirational purposes as for my ability to actually absorb much information in real time.

----------


## Marcus CA

> For those who've attended the Symposium, what would a typical day hold for a relatively beginner-level mandolin player? I hope by next summer to be a lot more of a player than I am right now but I'm pretty much at the level of playing single-line melodies in or near first position at modest tempos (for instance I play reels at quarter note equal 80-ish bpm, max. speed). So even projecting forward six months I'll be solidly in the beginner track I suspect.
> 
> Is it the sort of thing where there one or two-hour sessions that you sign up for throughout the day? Are the sessions a mixture of watching and hands-on types? Just how much time in a typical Symposium day would I spend with a mandolin in my hand, versus listening to lecture/demonstrations versus attending performances?


Most of the workshop sessions are hands-on.  Some are specifically designed for beginners, some specifically for advanced, but most are for everyone.  There is no such thing as a stupid question except in the advanced classes.   :Grin:  

Seriously, the instructors this year were all phenomenal teachers.  They really want to make sure that you get something out of their classes, regardless of your level.  Also, the instructors lead ensembles (one for each genre) that have parts for players of all levels, so everyone who wants to participate in them can have a great time doing so.

----------


## Mumii

Kaufman Kamp is good for all the previously mentioned remarks. If you want to play fiddle tunes etc. this is the place for you. However, if you play Monroe style and do not read tab, you won't be happy there and should choose a Monroe style camp instead. I should have realized that a camp with the Kaufman name would be about fiddle tunes but I didn't think it through before going. The instructors were great, the students were (for the most part) a fine bunch and the facility was wonderful. I was disappointed but it was my own fault.

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

To me Caleb has the right idea.  I learn a ton at Kaufman Kamp.  Usually an instructor or two will plant a seminal idea in my head and I have an 'aha' moment.  Being exposed to all the instructors is a ton of info... probably info overload, but so would being with one instructor for hours on end in the week.  Where I really advance is playing all the jams at Kaufman Kamp.  Other camps may have the same opportunities.  

Usually what happens is that I experience this 'aha' moment, then I get to apply it in the numerous jams each day/night.  I rarely sleep more than 3 hours at a time during this week, but man, do I get my chops in that week.

I'm not a disciplined student.  The Kaufman Kamps have had the greatest effect on my advancement in my years of playing.

----------


## John Gass

> The Monroe Style mandocamp in Owensboro, Ky., is great if you are interested in learning Monroe style. Directors are  Mike Compton and Richie Brown. Great personable instructors and great jams. They are always searching for new ways to make the camp interesting. Again, it's mainly for devotees of that style, though the info is useful for most styles.


I second this opinion. I attending the 2010 camp and will definitely be going again and again....

----------


## Mumii

Any suggestions for an advanced intermediate who will be going for the first time?

----------


## SternART

MANDOLIN SYMPOSIUM!!!  Incredible instructors, classes at every level.  Do a search, there will be reviews here on the Cafe from previous years.  Costs a bit more, but it is more days, over half of the money goes to the University for room & board.  UC Santa Cruz is an incredibly beautiful location, in a redwood forest with the ocean in the distance. They don't teach licks or tunes, they teach you how to think like a musician.  The instructor jams & concerts every night are jaw dropping amazing. Everyone should go at least once!  Highly recommended.

----------


## DoubleG

I work from home as a graphic-designer and with a home-schooled teenage daughter, a working wife, and responsibilities at my place of worship I don't have the free time to just pop out to jams and such yet. Family first you know. But, once my teenager is out on her own I look forward to this sort of educational influence on a regular basis. In the meantime I have to play and study on my own. That's why I love this forum because I still feel connected somehow. I played in bands as a young man and know the value of playing with others for improvement (and the fun factor) so when a local chance to play and rub elbows with my fellow wizards is available I will try to make the scene -- just takes a little planning. I am interested in the Mandolin Camp idea as a way to learn. For the Camps to be of any benefit how much theory or how many songs or how much whatever is necessary to benefit, not look like a fool, or worse, drag down the class? I live in Cleveland, Ohio and there is NOT much happening here. What would be the closest Camp to me. Anyone? Thanks.

----------


## Mumii

Someone on page one mentioned a good camp in West VA.

----------


## RBMB

I'm also considering MANDOLIN CAMP NORTH (http://www.mugwumps.com/mcn.html) and am curious whether camp is good for someone new to mandolin.

----------


## libraryvolgirl

doubleg-i haven't been to kaufman but my parents live in mansfield and you can make it to the knox/maryville area in probably 8-9 hours if you want to make it a roadtrip  :Smile:  

i was thinking about kaufman bc it is close by BUT it runs into when i'd be going to telluride-boo. looks like i may do RGA if i can get a returned spot closer to july.

----------


## Dave Reiner

> I'm also considering MANDOLIN CAMP NORTH (http://www.mugwumps.com/mcn.html) and am curious whether camp is good for someone new to mandolin.


Yes, it is! There's a strong focus on classes for newbies and beginners at Mandolin Camp North, with excellent, patient instructors.  There are also instructor-led slow, medium, and up-to-speed jam sessions in the evening. The 2011 MCN will be held in conjunction with the new Fiddle Camp North.

Dave

P.S. Full disclosure: I have taught fiddle and mando at the last 5 MCNs.

----------


## swinginfish

Take a look at the Julian Family Fiddle Camp - Its this coming April.     www.familyfiddlecamp.com.

Evan Marshall and Scott Gates are teaching.  Not too expensive, and Julians a cool place to visit.

AE

----------


## CES

Still searching and may yet find my answer in the archives, but wondered if anyone had an opinion on Pete Wernick's Jam Camps?  There's one relatively close to us in conjunction with Merlefest I'm considering going to vs getting some lessons for a year and then trying to hit one of the more mandolin specific camps the following year...thanks in advance!

----------


## CES

So in searching through the archives, most info is 2008 or older...any changes?  I'm still at a beginner to advanced beginner level, so I would probably be at the LCD level mentioned earlier.  If anyone's had any bad/less than satisfactory experiences with the camp itself (I'm very familiar with Y camps/bunks/food, etc and am prepared for all the craziness those factors can entail...all it takes is one bad snorer  :Smile: ...I'm also close enough to commute if I want ) please pm me or respond here, as I'm probably going to book unless I hear anything too prohibitive...vs just getting Merlefest tickets and trying not to screw up any parking lot jams  :Wink:

----------


## GRW3

I am partial to Camp Bluegrass in Levelland, TX. This coming year will be the 25th Anniversary. In addition to the individual instrument instruction there are structured Jams at various levels run by the instructors. In Levelland there is not much distraction from the music (although you can now get beer at Pizza Hut). It is also chance to listen to Joe Carr, a mandolin player of note. His condition has dampened his playing but he is still one of the funniest people in Bluegrass.

----------


## Beth Tibbitts

I second his second. :-)
I've been twice and it's great. Something for everyone at all levels.
Plus it's held AT the International Bluegrass Music Museum.  And it's only a few miles from Rosine, Kentucky, birthplace of Bill Monroe.  This year there will be a HUGE celebration of Monroe's 100th birthday around the Mando Camp which will be September 9-11, 2011 in Owensboro, KY.

http://www.bluegrass-museum.org/general/mandoCamps.php

----------


## HaveMercy

Thanks Beth. Now that it's 2011, it's time to settle on a camp before they all fill up. Your suggestion has lots of added benefits. Also, I just finished reading Can't You Hear Me Callin', the biography of Bill Monroe; and just watched Bill Monroe: The Father of Bluegrass on DVD. So, I'm on a bit of a Monroe kick lately.

This may just be the camp of choice this year.

----------

Gary Alter

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

I know this is an older thread, but for future reference I'll add my two cents. I've been to both Kaufman Kamp and Nashcamp. Both were great experiences. 

Monroe Mandolin Camp I feel I would have gotten more out of if I were a more advanced player at that point in time. It's a great camp, for the Monroe doctrine, but it is pretty advanced material. I am looking forward to going back next year. 

This year, instead of going to Monroe Mandolin Camp, I went to Nashcamp with my band and what a blast we had! I got some incredible instruction from an instructor whom I think is a FANTASTIC instructor, and I also got great coaching for the band during band lab. The first part of the day is with your instrument, and the second part of the day is in "band". Eventually you perform at a famous nashville music joint on saturday night. I can't recommend it highly enough.

For the advanced player, I'd say monroe, for those looking for fun who are up to intermediate level, I'd say nashcamp.

That being said, Kaufman Kamp sounds mind blowingly awesome.

----------


## jeff37922

I'd recommend the acoustic music camp at Lincoln Memorial University in Harrogate, TN.  Adam Steffey would be the instructor.  It takes place in July.

----------


## bohemianbiker

I'm considering River of the West of (RoW) in Oregon this June.  My background is classical, which I play regularly.  But I don't have a lot of experience jamming or playing rhythm.  I have been working on it when I can, going to some slow jams here and there, and little by little I'm getting better.  Still, I have a long way to go when it comes to jamming.

What do people think of RoW, generally and for someone with my background?  I'm wondering if it'll be over my head.  Thanks.  bb

----------


## Gary Alter

The Swannanoa Gathering is an outstanding camp that offers a range of classes for all interests and levels. Great faculty, concerts, jamming, highly recommended.

----------

bohemianbiker, 

Jim Gallaher, 

Jon Hall

----------


## bigskygirl

> I'm considering River of the West of (RoW) in Oregon this June.  My background is classical, which I play regularly.  But I don't have a lot of experience jamming or playing rhythm.  I have been working on it when I can, going to some slow jams here and there, and little by little I'm getting better.  Still, I have a long way to go when it comes to jamming.
> 
> What do people think of RoW, generally and for someone with my background?  I'm wondering if it'll be over my head.  Thanks.  bb


Hi BB, ROW Camp is a very fun experience.  I went for the first time in 2014 and will be going this summer.  Brian Oberlin is a fantastic player and a really nice guy.  I love Don and Emory and am looking forward to experiencing Evan and Jordan this time.  It's limited to about 50 campers and at just 3 days (Thurs aft thru Sun morn) it gets things done.  Brian sets the schedule so you rotate thru each instructor once and still have time for ensemble practice and jamming,  the food is excellent and the setting is gorgeous right above the Columbia River Gorge near Portland.  The accomodations are a bit sparse with shared rooms but it's only for a few days.

When I went in 2014 I was still pretty new to the mandolin but found that I fit right in and had fun.  There is a large classical presence there as Brian conducts/runs the Oregon Mandolin Orchestra so I think you'll find it just the place to get some classical playing done.

There was alot of BG jamming but with so many classical players they would get together and jam as well, I enjoyed listening to them as I don't get the opportunity to hear that often.

I think you'll enjoy it.  Have you seen Brian's new tune...

----------

bohemianbiker, 

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## bigskygirl

Since this thread has been revived I thought I'd add my thoughts.  I've been to Kaufman a few times and it's a very fun, well run camp.  The Maryville College campus is easy to get to, accomodations are nice, food is good, instructors and classes are good and non-stop jamming, nightly concerts...it's a great experience.

River of the West Mandolin Camp is nice, small and short but it feels just right.  The instructors are great, setting above the Columbia River Gorge is just outside Portland, OR, food is great, accomodations are a bit sparse with shared rooms.

Targhee Music Camp is held the week before the BG festival at the Grand Targhee Ski Resort in WY not far from Idaho Falls, ID/Jackson Hole, WY.  About 100 campers, classes held Mon-Thurs, nightly concerts, jamming and a ride to the top of the mountain for a jam on the last day of camp.  One can stay at the lodge or rent one of the many vacation rentals in the area.

This year I'm going to the Fishing Musician Camp run by John Lowell and Ben Winship and I plan on getting to the Montana Fiddle Camp one of these summers.

----------

bohemianbiker

----------


## darrylicshon

Fishing Musician Camp Now that sounds like the one i need to go to, i doubt this year but maybe next year just asked my wife she wants to go also.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## Amanda Gregg

I've attended Mandolin Camp North, the March Mandolin Festival, and Monroe Mandolin Camp. I love all of them and will try to attend as often as I can. 

It's natural and appropriate for beginning and intermediate players to be attracted to camps, but I wanted to make a general point that players of all levels can get something out of these camps. If you feel like you have plateaued, attending a camp is a great way to seek inspiration. 

Monroe Mandolin Camp probably has the most advanced students of those three: I learned a lot from fellow students, some of whom were professionals themselves. Some classes felt like master seminars; everybody recorded each other. Monroe Camp was of the best intellectual experiences I've ever had.

----------

DataNick

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Well ..... It all depends on where you are at with your music and what you are looking to learn or do. Nash Camp has a single class for all level players. In this approach the intermediate level players seem to be the primary target for the concepts and material being taught. While the advanced and beginner level players are not ignored a great deal of the lesson is either something that is old hat or a constant stretch to assimilate. The evening jamming was good and the vittles were most excellent. Monroe Camp is for the Monroe true believers. If you are interested in all things Monroe it is definitely the camp to attend. Workshops on mandolin style , vocal style and harmony and a plethora of Big Mon stories from folks that were there. While a jam of a dozen mandolin playing the same tune is not to my tastes it is a fine way to learn Mon's tunes. The meals were "interesting". The Swannanoa Gathering is a most excellent experience for the young and restless. The Warren Wilson College is built on the hills of western North Carolina so going anywhere is a walk both up and down hill. That being said the teaching staff , classes offered , food , jamming possibilities are all first class. The food is very good in the college Cafeteria. The only drawback is in the preregistration. You have to send in a Benjamin to pre register before you get to know what all is being taught. I will say I have never been disappointed in the class offerings or the instructors. This camp is geared more toward intermediate and advanced players in a wide variety of styles. Kaufman Kamp, my personal favorite, partly because I have friends I see there each Summer, has "it all". Classes, instructors , all levels taught , the best jamming of any camp I have attended and at a campus that is easy to get around and beautiful. The only drawback is the food is "mundane" ...... not bad, just not inspired. There are however many excellent restaurants around Maryville if you want to head out for a meal. Instructor concerts at any camp are always great  and not to be missed. Gatherings of top flight musicians playing that you would not usually see together is just too much fun. R/

----------


## jmagill

> ...The Swannanoa Gathering is a most excellent experience for the young and restless. The Warren Wilson College is built on the hills of western North Carolina so going anywhere is a walk both up and down hill. That being said the teaching staff , classes offered , food , jamming possibilities are all first class. The food is very good in the college Cafeteria. The only drawback is in the preregistration. You have to send in a Benjamin to pre register before you get to know what all is being taught. I will say I have never been disappointed in the class offerings or the instructors.


Thanks for the kind words. 

However, just to clarify, pre-registration with a deposit is not required, but it does give you first crack at the classes once the catalog is available in late Feb. 

Once the pre-registrants have signed up for their classes, the catalog goes out to the rest of our mailing list, the online version is uploaded and general registration begins. 

We are a popular camp with limited class enrollment, and pre-registration is the best way to get the classes you want, but it's not mandatory.

General registration begins next week. I hope to see many of you this summer.

Cheers!

----------


## Jon Hall

I'm going to the Mando-Banjo week at Swannanoa this year. I went last year and enjoyed one of the greatest weeks of playing and learning music that I've ever experienced.

----------

